
Ask HN: Who like to learn spoken Sinhala language? I can teach. - budhajeewa
Interested?
======
Jugurtha
Hey,

Have you tried the Duolingo incubator? Your efforts could potentially reach
way more people that way.

[https://incubator.duolingo.com/](https://incubator.duolingo.com/)

